# Will the weather hold out for camping next weekend?



## ALLSKIING (Jul 10, 2005)

Thinking what is left of Dennis might track east for next weekend.


----------



## ga2ski (Jul 11, 2005)

According to weathermanson WMUR (CH9 in Manchester NH) Dennis should track south of us.  But what do they know.


----------



## TenPeaks (Jul 11, 2005)

Sorry to break it to you, but it's going to rain because of 2 things. 1) I'm going camping this weekend too and 2) I'm camping in Vermont. Either one on it's own will cause it to rain. Bring both of these factors together and watch out!


----------



## awf170 (Jul 11, 2005)

TenPeaks said:
			
		

> Sorry to break it to you, but it's going to rain because of 2 things. 1) I'm going camping this weekend too and 2) I'm camping in Vermont. Either one on it's own will cause it to rain. Bring both of these factors together and watch out!



I take it the glass is half empty...


----------



## TenPeaks (Jul 11, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> I take it the glass is half empty...



Nope. Just going with experience. I don't let a little rain stop me though.


----------



## ChileMass (Jul 11, 2005)

TenPeaks said:
			
		

> Sorry to break it to you, but it's going to rain because of 2 things. 1) I'm going camping this weekend too and 2) I'm camping in Vermont. Either one on it's own will cause it to rain. Bring both of these factors together and watch out!



TenPeaks - I hate to agree with you.  My group (3 families) will be at Sebago Lake State Park from Wed - Sun and we are rain magnets.  Last year we had a deluge every day.  Fingers crossed.....

But - on two of the Boston TV stations last night (channels 4 and 5) the weather people were saying that the remnants of Dennis would likely spin around and flood the midwest all week and then go out to sea south of us.  Let's hope so......


----------



## TenPeaks (Jul 11, 2005)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Last year we had a deluge every day.



Last July I spent 5 days camping just outside of Baxter with my wife and some friends. On our first day there we hiked Katahdin and the weather was perfect. Bright sun, warm temps, and clear views. The next morning we woke up to rain and it didn't stop until the day we left.

Speaking of rain magnets I have a tent I bought in '93 and probably use it 2 or 3 times a year. It has literally rained everytime I've camped with it. I call it the Rain Maker.

There are times I actually like camping in the rain. For instance, it's such a pleasant sound hearing the pitter patter of rain drops on the tent fly when I'm lying inside trying to get to sleep.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 12, 2005)

*.....*

By the time anything reaches the Katahdin area..there's so much water evaporation from the numerous ponds and lakes added to influential air systems from Canada, you really never know.  Rain, as mentioned, can stall for 4 days...and yet out of the bright sun with cumulus...humidity with some added cooling from gathered cloud cover....and all that moisture will just dump all of a sudden. Five miles away...you'll have a full day of sunshine & cumulus.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 12, 2005)

They say Dennis is on its way for the weekend. :angry: I am still going.


----------



## Lostone (Jul 17, 2005)

I put down that I don't have a clue.

The first thing you see is the poll.  It asked what weather we'd have for next weekend.  They meant this weekend, but there is always another next weekend...   well, almost always.   

But as for this weekend, I can give you a good hindcast for yesterday, but Eye On The Sky is saying 85-88°, today.

It is misty and 74°.  

Who knows?   :wink:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 17, 2005)

Weather was hot and sticky but no rain..Great weekend!


----------



## TenPeaks (Jul 18, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Weather was hot and sticky but no rain..Great weekend!



For the first time in years I didn't have rain on a weekend camping trip. It was very hot and humid though.

First the Red Sox break their curse, now I was finally able to do the same!


----------



## pedxing (Jul 18, 2005)

Well, good weather over the weekend, but it will definitely rain next Monday because I start the Long Trail.  The last time started a long backpacking trip, it rained the first three days.


----------



## cbcbd (Jul 18, 2005)

pedxing said:
			
		

> Well, good weather over the weekend, but it will definitely rain next Monday because I start the Long Trail.  The last time started a long backpacking trip, it rained the first three days.


Awesome, have a good time!


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 18, 2005)

We had a tough time deciding if we should have gone kayaking on saturday or not. The weather on Long Island on saturday morning was grey and murky. I checked with NOAA, and they predicted sunshine in Connecticut and they were right!!!!

The weather here has been lousy, cloudy, cool and really foggy at night. Last night all the weather needed was cruton's for the pea soup fog.

I did not even use my pool this weekend  

I am taking the day off on friday, and I hope to kayak the Esophus and visit Belleayre.


----------



## ChileMass (Jul 18, 2005)

Last weekend in southern/western Maine was hot and clear.  We could see easily 30 miles from the top of East Royce in Evans Notch.  Only one quick downpour for about an hour on Thursday, and all sun after that.


----------

